# Newborn hat - sooooo cute!



## Ohpeachi (Oct 16, 2012)

This is my favorite thing to knit. I keep plenty of yarn in various colors in my stash. It can be made in 2 evenings.


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

Pattern please? I love the color and swirling. design.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

please give us a link for the pattern


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

That is so cute.


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Love the spiral effect on that mega-cute little hat. Excellent job. Bookmarking to keep an eye out for the pattern.
Marge


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh that is sooo beautiful.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Adorable.


----------



## kittys punkin (Feb 15, 2012)

That is so cute. Can you give us the pattern info please?


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Donna K (May 1, 2014)

OMG that hat is way to cute... Love love love it.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Pretty and the little bow adds a finishing touch. :thumbup:


----------



## MaxineSharwood (Oct 5, 2013)

Love it thanks for sharing


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Very cute. It looks like a puff of decorating icing. Love that color.


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

I've been looking for that pattern for a long time!


----------



## Harmonysunrise (Jan 12, 2013)

countryknitwit said:


> Pattern please? I love the color and swirling. design.


Yes, pattern please. That is adorable.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

Very sweet


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

Ravelry has one. Just search Swirl Baby Hat. Easy peasy. Not so easy to link it from my iPad to here. Not figuring that part out!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Sooo sweet!


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Beyond cute!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Way cute and it does look like frosting.


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

This one takes first prize. It is adorable.


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

I must be ravelry illiterate--I can't find anything that looks remotely close.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

So cute! :thumbup:


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

That is so cute :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

This is so sweet.Lovely work.


----------



## maggie45 (Dec 4, 2012)

Thank you for sharing, love the colour


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

Is it this one? http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/swirled-ski-cap


----------



## Buttrflies (Oct 5, 2013)

Beautiful, would love the pattern


----------



## Buttrflies (Oct 5, 2013)

Beautiful, would love the pattern


----------



## MrsG (Mar 24, 2012)

Would love to have the pattern. It is absolutely adorable!


----------



## waltz (Jun 20, 2013)

Lovely, need pattern to do for newborns in a local hospital.


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

Stunning. Love the color.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

That's CUTE! I love the spiral hat and the sock it to me pink! All that and a gorgeous bow too!


----------



## MumofMatty (Dec 11, 2013)

How SUPER CUTE!!! I too would love the pattern. I have a cousin having a baby due in November and it would be a perfect pattern for the time of year for a newborn.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Very sweet - I wouldn't mind having the pattern if you are able to share.


----------



## MumofMatty (Dec 11, 2013)

I was just about to post that!!! It was the pattern I found as well. I can't wait to get started!!


----------



## jeancjs (Nov 1, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## Bluelake (Mar 7, 2012)

Pattern please thanks


----------



## betsyknit (Apr 4, 2013)

countryknitwit said:


> I must be ravelry illiterate--I can't find anything that looks remotely close.


Same here. The ski hat pattern is pretty much the same but would love the pattern for newborn if it is available. That is adorable.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## MumofMatty (Dec 11, 2013)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/swirled-ski-cap


----------



## MumofMatty (Dec 11, 2013)

betsyknit said:


> Same here. The ski hat pattern is pretty much the same but would love the pattern for newborn if it is available. That is adorable.


Try this http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/swirled-ski-cap


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Just too pretty!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Ohpeachi said:


> This is my favorite thing to knit. I keep plenty of yarn in various colors in my stash. It can be made in 2 evenings.


Live it! Can you share the pattern?


----------



## MumofMatty (Dec 11, 2013)

cafeknitter said:


> Live it! Can you share the pattern?


Try this off Ravelry. It is free  http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/swirled-ski-cap


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

MumofMatty said:


> Try this off Ravelry. It is free  http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/swirled-ski-cap


Thanks bunches! 👏


----------



## concl8ve (Mar 12, 2014)

Adorable! Love to get the pattern for Knit for Kids donation.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

So sweet!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

Pretty colour, I love the bow.


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

That is just "too cute"


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Wow, - too cute.


----------



## jstrr1 (Feb 26, 2011)

this hat makes me smile!


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

so cute!


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

The bow on top just makes the hat !
Love the color.


----------



## kcw817 (Jun 8, 2014)

This is adorable! Could you please send a pattern link???


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Cute hat to show school colors.


----------



## barbiejc (Oct 2, 2011)

Would love the hat, would love the pattern.


----------



## waltz (Jun 20, 2013)

Found it at craftyarncouncil.com/jun7-skicap.htm/

I would use a smaller number of stitches and not as many repeats. Will need to do some work on the pattern to size it for newborn.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

So cute ! I love it.


----------



## granniegoose77 (Sep 22, 2012)

Ohpeachi said:


> This is my favorite thing to knit. I keep plenty of yarn in various colors in my stash. It can be made in 2 evenings.


There have been so many request, do hope you will share pattern or source. This little hat is adorable and you did a great job.


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

I love it.


----------



## kmansker (Dec 29, 2012)

That is really cute!!


----------



## m. jean (May 20, 2011)

Also would like the pattern.


----------



## Ohpeachi (Oct 16, 2012)

I'll definitely post the pattern.


----------



## virg (Jun 4, 2011)

please pattern knitting hats for twin girls due any day also gor nursery Virginia


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

Very cute as you say.


----------



## jztwinmeadows (Jan 12, 2012)

Adorable, yes, pattern please.


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

Beautiful work and color.


----------



## virg (Jun 4, 2011)

Ohpeachi said:


> I'll definitely post the pattern.


----------



## virg (Jun 4, 2011)

peachi you have so many request for the pattern you said you would post it you have not as yet why are you selling it?  virg


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Cute! :thumbup:


----------



## carolky (May 3, 2011)

MumofMatty said:


> Try this off Ravelry. It is free  http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/swirled-ski-cap


Remember this variation posted on KP a while back:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-171748-1.html


----------



## Lutie2 (Aug 24, 2011)

Hoping you will post
a pattern link!


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

super cute


----------



## LuvmyDoxies (Jan 18, 2012)

This is an adorable hat. Thanks so much for the pattern. Like the fact that it is made with DP needles. Will be so easy to make lots of them in so many colors for the babies at the hospital I knit for.


----------



## RosemaryKnitts (Jun 14, 2011)

Ohpeachi said:


> This is my favorite thing to knit. I keep plenty of yarn in various colors in my stash. It can be made in 2 evenings.


Where could I find the pattern? Thanks


----------



## Granny8 (Mar 23, 2011)

Love it... cute as it can be.


----------



## Lady Hiker (Dec 13, 2013)

Wow! How cute! Would love to make one. Would you share the pattern?


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

So darling. Would love the pattern.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

countryknitwit said:


> Pattern please? I love the color and swirling. design.


Here it is:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/swirled-ski-cap


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

marilyngf said:


> please give us a link for the pattern


Here it is:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/swirled-ski-cap


----------



## knutty for knitting (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh how sweet may I please have the pattern.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Love the color and the pattern


----------



## antiquelilgal43 (Jun 29, 2014)

Gorgeous! We have a GreatGrandDaughter due to meet us in October...how perfect this woukd be for her. Will be watching for sharing of pattern....LOVE IT!


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

adorable!!


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

That is cute :thumbup:


----------



## OuiMerci (Aug 3, 2011)

Here is one newborn swirl hat pattern - not sure if it is the same one!


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

The ravelry pattern posted is sized for both babies and adults. The baby size one is 16" circumference.


----------



## sevolnam (Jul 16, 2012)

Oh how cute is that! I can see her in it looking like a little ole' church lady... lol! it's precious!


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

yep it is so cute


----------



## ITTY BITTY's GG (Apr 3, 2014)

OuiMerci said:


> Here is one newborn swirl hat pattern - not sure if it is the same one!


thanks for this link....I like that its done in the round with no seaming :thumbup:


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh, love the bow on top. Never would have thought of that.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Omg!!!!!!! Luv!!!! Luv!!!! Luv!!!!!!


----------



## Abcdef (Mar 29, 2014)

That is so pretty, love the colour.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

looks like a confection


----------



## circularknitter (Jan 11, 2014)

That is one awesome hat. Do you have a pattern for it please.


----------



## mizzpat (Apr 29, 2011)

You did a fabulous job, it's beautiful! May we have a pattern please?


----------



## Velsyl (Jan 20, 2013)

Cute!


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD (Sep 22, 2011)

That's a different knitted hat I haven't seen. Love the color. Was it difficult to knit? :thumbup:


----------



## ndouglassped (Jan 25, 2014)

Love this!! What size child will it fit?


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

ndouglassped said:


> Love this!! What size child will it fit?


The ravelry pattern has multiple sizing.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Like everyone else I would like the link to this adorable hat. Maybe I missed the link?


----------



## free2knit (Oct 27, 2011)

the hat is so pretty, you did a beautiful job. would like the pattern or where to go to get the pattern, please


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

&#128079;&#128077;


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

free2knit said:


> the hat is so pretty, you did a beautiful job. would like the pattern or where to go to get the pattern, please


If you go back over the replies, there's a link to the pattern.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Adorable! I love the pattern and have made several. This is one you'll need markers and concentration for sure.


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

This is adorable. Can you share the pattern?


----------



## linda naismith (May 24, 2011)

this is lovely very unusual can you tell me where to buy the pattern please


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

The link for the pattern was provided. Scroll back through the posts....can't miss the blue link.


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Lovely colour and nice hat.


----------



## clwise (May 19, 2011)

Did Opeachi post the pattern? I see other posts but none from her yet? Please post.


----------



## macentinc1 (Dec 8, 2013)

Yes she did, this morning. Go to search and type
newborn swirl hat.


----------



## clwise (May 19, 2011)

I just found it, I wasn't looking for a new post. Thanks for your response.


----------



## llfb (Dec 19, 2012)

I would love the pattern for this precious little hat as well ...Thanks in advance. Llfb


----------



## antiquelilgal43 (Jun 29, 2014)

Go up to search and type in newborn swirl hat.....shouls take you to the pattern. Or, can be found on Raverly! Happy hunting and stitching..


----------



## sevolnam (Jul 16, 2012)

Thank you for sharing the pattern!


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

so cute, and the color is gorgeous


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

Such a sweet hat!


----------



## Lee Carlson (May 15, 2013)

What a great puff. Please give pattern info and yarn.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Can someone help me please. I have started knitting this hat small size with DK (8ply) and 4 mm needles.
I don't think this can be right as it looks really small to me.
Should I be using 10 ply wool and not 8 ply?


----------



## waltz (Jun 20, 2013)

One pattern calls for fingering weight yarn, size 3 needles, and 80 stitches cast on and another one is worsted yarns, size 8 needles, with 30 cast on with 86 stitches picked up along the bound off edge for the brim. Hope this helps some.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

waltz said:


> One pattern calls for fingering weight yarn, size 3 needles, and 80 stitches cast on and another one is worsted yarns, size 8 needles, with 30 cast on with 86 stitches picked up along the bound off edge for the brim. Hope this helps some.


Thanks but that doesn't help at all. Our yarns come in ply. Eg: 4 ply, 8 ply, 10 ply etc. 4 ply is baby wool 8 ply is like DK and 10 ply is thick wool. I guess I will try with a thicker yarn and bigger needles and see how it comes out. Thanks anyway.


----------



## waltz (Jun 20, 2013)

I was thinking there might be a different in how yarns are labeled.


----------



## llfb (Dec 19, 2012)

Would you send me the pattern as I must have missed it. Thanks lfb


----------



## macentinc1 (Dec 8, 2013)

Go to SEARCH, Type in NEWBORN SWIRL CAP
Thank you Peachi!


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Sjlegrandma said:


> Thanks but that doesn't help at all. Our yarns come in ply. Eg: 4 ply, 8 ply, 10 ply etc. 4 ply is baby wool 8 ply is like DK and 10 ply is thick wool. I guess I will try with a thicker yarn and bigger needles and see how it comes out. Thanks anyway.


fingering/sock yarn is 4 ply
Sport is 5 ply
worsted is 10 ply, Aran
Bulky is 12 ply

We here in South Africa also only work on ply


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Diane D said:


> fingering/sock yarn is 4 ply
> Sport is 5 ply
> worsted is 10 ply, Aran
> Bulky is 12 ply
> ...


Thanks Diane, that really helps. Looks like I should be using 10 ply which means I will have to go buy some.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Adorable, can you share the pattern information, please?


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you, found it.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

so very sweet!


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

So Precious :thumbup: I have some of this yarn and will be using it to make one from the pattern you shared on the User-Submitted How-tos, Patterns, Tutorials Forum:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-274591-1.html

Thank you for sharing :thumbup:


----------

